# E46 M3 Fog Lights



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

The M3 fog lights seem to virtually useless, unless you're into stylin', which I'm not. Does anyone know of a fog light upgrade, preferably an upgrade to a driving light? I'd like to get something that would put out the light that my old '90 325iS fog lights did, or better yet like Cibie driving lights. An upgrade to a 9006 xenon bulb doesn't cut it.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> The M3 fog lights seem to virtually useless, unless you're into stylin', which I'm not. Does anyone know of a fog light upgrade, preferably an upgrade to a driving light? I'd like to get something that would put out the light that my old '90 325iS fog lights did, or better yet like Cibie driving lights. An upgrade to a 9006 xenon bulb doesn't cut it.


The foglights on M3's (heck, all bMW's) dont make them anymore useful than a decoration. I dunno if it's just me, but driving in fog with foglights on don't do anything for me =X

Yet, the bulb used is a 9006, and yet these are the standard light bulbs used in plenty of Hondas, Toyotas, etc. It's all in the design of the housing.

I recently fitted HID bulbs in a E46 M3 and it didn't do anything to the visibility on the road, it just looks cool 

Oh and if you're thinking of doing this, the windshield washer reservoir on passenger side is a PITA.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Fog lights only do something in very heavy fog. I use them maybe once or twice a year. They only work when the fog is so dense that your headlights reflect back into your eyes from the fog and reduce the range that you can see.

The old Cibies looked cool, but ran on even lower light output.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Fog lights only do something in very heavy fog. I use them maybe once or twice a year. They only work when the fog is so dense that your headlights reflect back into your eyes from the fog and reduce the range that you can see.
> 
> The old Cibies looked cool, but ran on even lower light output.


Hmmm... I must be living in the wrong part of the country, lol.... the thickest fog I've been in had probably 20ft visibility, foglights didn't do anything for me lol... It probably needs to be thicker


----------

